# Innotion enterprises inc????



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been out to several properties lately with notices on windows for this company.. Anyone have experience with them or can PM me there pay matrix... Thanks


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Also interested in this company. Anybody have info?


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

Never done work for them directly, but their main Sub is BLM REO and I have done work for them...

Where are you located at?


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

I am in Norfolk, VA. They are hard to get on the phone.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

e couldn't make the numbers work wanted way tooo much for the pay scale they had.
We did find them to be decent and paid on time though....
I would procede with caution as I'm hearing scuttlebutt they are tied to PK....
Not confirmed yet but looking into this....
man this industry has gotten convoluted


----------

